# Cleaning with Vinegar



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I had been using just hot water and a little bit of dish soap to clean the coroplast in Aeris' cage, but today I tried some vinegar since many of you use that. But the smell seems like it's lingering. When you clean with vinegar, do you just wait a long time before you put the fleece in and rearrange the cage? I want to put it all back together but I don't think I can stand the smell. How do you deal with that? I may go back to soap and water.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you use it straight-up or a 50/50 mix? We all use the 50/50 mix and it dissipates ~ after it's rinsed off with fresh water. We may just be used to the smell though! :lol:


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Poured some in straight, oops. But I rinsed twice.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use a mix of water and vinegar and it works great! However, when it co-mingles with poop it might be the most awful smell. Does anyone else notice this? lol


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I tried cleaning a poopy wheel by putting a few drops of vinegar on my dishwand and oh boy, the smell I got once it mixed with the poop.

I think I'll stick to dish soap, it never seemed to bother my hedgehogs that I use it.


----------

